# Were in MN is it peak season??



## morelhunter123 (May 17, 2013)

Im 30 min south east of the twin cities and im only finding tiny ones. Im planning on traveling tomorrow to see if i have better luck! Were is it peak season im MN?


----------



## morelhunter123 (May 17, 2013)

Never mind! Went out looking and found 10 yellows and like 30 half free morels!!


----------

